# Now for some NFC love....



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I have done my Somali thread its time for the NFC update...

Here they are <3

LilyMay;







Loki;





Rio





Murphy





zena


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

OOOOOOHHHHH they are GORGEOUS :001_wub:

If it's not a rude question, what are their long, silly names (I mean pedigree ones). I'm always on the lookout for relatives of my two to see how the appearance of wegies is changing.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol no it's not rude 

They are from snowcape, Landsker and Forestshadow lines. All of them from European import parents though.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my they are stunning.:001_wub:

You are very Lucky


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

bingolitle said:


> OOO :001_wub:
> 
> to see how the appearance of wegies is changing.


I would be really interested in a potted history of the changing looks, or looks of certain lines. Some NFC seem to have a really distinctive shape and look, but others I can hardly recognise the traits.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> I would be really interested in a potted history of the changing looks, or looks of certain lines. Some NFC seem to have a really distinctive shape and look, but others I can hardly recognise the traits.


There really is only 2 types of nfc, the traditional and the modern. My blue and White girl and red boy are traditional, much shorter and compact in the body and shorter in the head but if good type. My others are much larger in the body and longer in the head.

In Europe they are breeding very traditional types  here we get a right mixture. Sadly there are some bad examples out there who don't really look like the breed should


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous wegies , Vixxen ...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just wow! So many good looking kitties in one post  I'm in luv with Rio :001_tt1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

LilyMay :001_wub: They are all lovely but she ticks all my boxes!


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I had a Norwegian Forest Cat when I was 10-years-old. She had a confident nature, was stunning, had puffy long hair, was a great family pet, affectionate cat and a wonderful lap cat. I remember I had to brush her every day. Unfortunately, she died of kidney failure when she was 19.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> LilyMay :001_wub: They are all lovely but she ticks all my boxes!


She ticks all my boxes too  I loved her since she was born and luckily her breeder agreed that I could have her!


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful cats, I just adore NFC's. Please can I have Rio??!


----------

